# Pest identification



## dylanmitchell (May 2, 2018)

What are these bugs and nest? Have pest company to inspect. Thanks.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Mud wasp. Save your $$$. Waste of time.


----------



## dylanmitchell (May 2, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Raid Wasp & Hornet Killer - 14oz


Read reviews and buy Raid Wasp & Hornet Killer - 14oz at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




www.target.com


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't have a scale to jusde the size of that mud patch. Doesn't look like the mud daubers I have up here in Maine.

Bud


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a mud dauber that has fallen off. Pick it up and throw away. There is nothing in there to sting you.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Its probably years old.


----------



## leonuug (Jan 4, 2012)

Sure wish those wasps would clean up after themselves. Always tracking mud into the house like my kids!


----------



## Thomasrive (Apr 21, 2021)

I had mud wasps before and they are not that frightening. What I really hate is cockroaches and the way they are able to infect your food sources and threaten your health is just alarming. This is something I would definitely get the pest team inside the house to look at it. I can't sleep at night thinking that these stinky buggers are roaming free in the house all night getting more and more every day. The best thing about calling someone else prudentpestcontrol.com.au to deal with this is the fact that you don't have to see them at all.


----------

